# Internal Server Error



## touchspace (Feb 23, 2017)

My wordpress website won't load, anytime i try to open the website i receive
*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
Please contact the server administrator at [email protected] to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.
More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


i've deleted the entire wordpress installation and tried a reinstallation
I've tried locally sending webfiles to the server just to test
I discovered that .php files would not load but .html files would load


Can someone help me out here.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Have you contacted your server host, or emailed the address that they gave you? If not then I would start there.


----------

